# Possible BCM issue?



## Metallifan (Jan 6, 2013)

I've heard/read all about the BCM harness chafing and I've taken out my glovebox and looked at it and seems like the previous owner had already fixed it. But I've only had this car for about 2 months and I've just noticed that my headlight switch backlighting will random turn on and off at random times. It's never flickered, just comes on for a minute, stays off for awhile, comes on for a bit, stops, etc... Could this be an issue with the light in the switch itself or is it the BCM harness? Also, is the switch for the dash computer (mode/set/up/down) supposed to have a backlight? It's never come on if it does.


----------

